# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  cách tạo files bat như thế nào?

## ami_thuongthuong

*mình tập làm files bat nhưng không làm được . cách làm là : mình vào start > ....> mở notepad > nhập đoạn mã > rồi chọn save as > không thấy chỗ nào có định dạng bat cả. vậy rất mong các bạn chỉ giáo xin cảm ơn nhiều !*

----------


## dangtin1

cái này bạn chỉ cần chọn định dạng .bat thôi mà đâu có gì đâu mình làm dc mà có thấy lần nào lỗi đâu nè

----------


## thuthuy7794

> .bad


.bat... batch file .vd chọn save as... abc.bat
nếu ko đc thì phía dưới chọn all file nhé

----------


## minhkiet0907

file bat sao lại lưu đuôi chấm bad hả
bạn muốn tạo file bat thì khi lưu chỉ cần có đuôi .bat là được ngay thôi

----------


## thienho

xin có lời cảm ơn đến các bạn rất nhiều, đúng như lời bạn nhokdragon94 mình đã làm được rồi , mình bye bye các chiến hữu nhé !

----------

